# For celiacs



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi everyone!First of all I must say that I'm not celiac my self. But as I've found some benefits with a gluten free diet, I ran into the research or this italian doctor who's trying to find a cure for celiac disease. In fact, he says that the cure will be available in 2 or 3 years (the article is from 2006). You can see the full text here: http://blogs.san-lorenzo.com/nogf/Gianfrani%20C.JI2006.pdfHope this will interesting for you. Also hope that this will really lead to a cure for the celiacs.Cheers.T.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

another excellent doctor on celiac"Dr. Peter H. R. Green, MD Professor of Clinical Medicine College of Physicians & SurgeonsColumbia University, New York, NYDr Green is the Director of The Celiac Disease Center at Columbia University. He is a Professor of Clinical Medicine at the College of Physicians and Surgeons, Columbia University and Attending Physician at the New York-Presbyterian Hospital.Dr. Green received his medical degree from University of Sydney, Australia. After completing his Residency and GI fellowship in Sydney he became a Research fellow at Harvard Medical School and in the Gastroenterology Department at the Beth Israel Hospital in Boston. He is a Fellow of the Royal Australasian College of Physicians and the American College of Gastroenterology as well as a Member of the American Gastroenterologic Association and American Society of Gastrointestinal Endoscopy. Dr Green is a former President of the New York Society of Gastrointestinal Endoscopy and remains on the Council of the Society. He was on the Postgraduate Educational Committee, American Society for Gastrointestinal Endoscopy and a founding member of the Clinical Teaching Project, a committee established by the American Gastroenterological Association to develop teaching materials for gastroenterologists.Celiac disease has been Dr Greenâ€™s focus over the last 10 years with equal concentration on patient care and research. He is one of the few physicians in the United States with an intense clinical and academic interest and expertise in celiac disease. As a result of the need for a coordinated approach for the medical care of patients with celiac disease Dr Green established the Celiac Disease Center at Columbia University. Dr. Green's initial research involved studies of absorption of fats in the small intestine and the contribution of intestinal lipids to the lipids in the systemic circulation. His main clinical and research pursuits, over the last 12 years, has been in the clinical care and investigation of patients with celiac disease. As a result of his interest in this disease Dr. Green has cared for over 500 patients with this condition. He has developed research programs with colleagues at Columbia University and other institutions into the epidemiology, genetics, diagnosis and management of celiac disease and its complications. In addition, he has lectured on celiac disease at many medical institutions throughout the United States as well as national and international meetings."http://www.celiacdiseasecenter.columbia.ed...3-StaffBios.htm


----------

